# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تقاضای کمک درباره رشته معماری...

## یه فرهیختگانی!

سلام به همگی... امیدوارم تابستون خیلی خوبیو تا اینجا گذرونده باشین...
 من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادمو الان وقتشه کم کم واسه انتخاب رشته دقیق فکر کنم..
 میخوام از همه عزیزایی که تو رشته های مهندسی درس میخونن کمکم کنن...
 من اصصصلا نقاشیم خوب نیست..اما تا حدودی به رشته معماری علاقه دارم...
 اما واقعا نمیدونم این مسئله ممکنه به  ضررم تموم بشه یا نه!تو تموم سال من فقط به عمران و کامپیوتر(سخت افزار)  فکر میکردم..اما الان به متالوژی و معماریم فکر میکنم...
 در مورد معماری خیلی مرددم...از هرکی تو این زمینه اطلاعاتی داره خواهش میکنم کمکم کنه...
 از همتون سپاسگزارم...

----------


## Alfredo

> سلام به همگی... امیدوارم تابستون خیلی خوبیو تا اینجا گذرونده باشین...
>  من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادمو الان وقتشه کم کم واسه انتخاب رشته دقیق فکر کنم..
>  میخوام از همه عزیزایی که تو رشته های مهندسی درس میخونن کمکم کنن...
>  من اصصصلا نقاشیم خوب نیست..اما تا حدودی به رشته معماری علاقه دارم...
>  اما واقعا نمیدونم این مسئله ممکنه به  ضررم تموم بشه یا نه!تو تموم سال من فقط به عمران و کامپیوتر(سخت افزار)  فکر میکردم..اما الان به متالوژی و معماریم فکر میکنم...
>  در مورد معماری خیلی مرددم...از هرکی تو این زمینه اطلاعاتی داره خواهش میکنم کمکم کنه...
>  از همتون سپاسگزارم...


*رشته معماری نسبت به بقیه دروس مهندسی جزو راحت ترین دروس حساب میشه.و تو بیشتر دانشگاه ها کلاس هاش تو دانشکده ی فنی برگذار نمیشه.این رشته فقط نقاشی نیست. در ضمن تو دانشاه نحوه طراحی رو بهتون یاد می دن.هندسه معماری هم می خونین.طراحی رو نگران نباشین..بهتون یاد می دن تو دانشکده.کار های عملیتون هم اینه که بیاین تو محوطه دانشگاه طرح مکان ها رو بکشینیا کارگاه مصالح و ساخت برین.بعد از یه مدت باید خودتون طراحی کنین و ایده بدین.**من وقتی دانشگاه بودم * *یکی از بچه های خوابگاه معماری می خوند و طراحی هاش واقعا عالی بود.درس هایی مثل سازه های بتنی و مرمت اثار باستانی هم هست پس نگران این نباشین که نقاشیتون ضعیفه*

----------


## khatereh 2

اما اگه به محاسبات ریاضی علاقه مند هستید به نظرم عمران برید....

----------


## Alfredo

> اما اگه به محاسبات ریاضی علاقه مند هستید به نظرم عمران برید....


*عمران هم زیاد محاسبات ریاضی نداره البته از معماری بیشتره..محاسبات ریاضی می خواین بیاین برق*

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> *رشته معماری نسبت به بقیه دروس مهندسی جزو راحت ترین دروس حساب میشه.و تو بیشتر دانشگاه ها کلاس هاش تو دانشکده ی فنی برگذار نمیشه.این رشته فقط نقاشی نیست. در ضمن تو دانشاه نحوه طراحی رو بهتون یاد می دن.هندسه معماری هم می خونین.طراحی رو نگران نباشین..بهتون یاد می دن تو دانشکده.کار های عملیتون هم اینه که بیاین تو محوطه دانشگاه طرح مکان ها رو بکشینیا کارگاه مصالح و ساخت برین.بعد از یه مدت باید خودتون طراحی کنین و ایده بدین.**من وقتی دانشگاه بودم * *یکی از بچه های خوابگاه معماری می خوند و طراحی هاش واقعا عالی بود.درس هایی مثل سازه های بتنی و مرمت اثار باستانی هم هست پس نگران این نباشین که نقاشیتون ضعیفه*


بسیااااار ازتون سپاسگزارم...
کمک بزرگی بهم کردید...
تو دانشگاه فردوسی هم دانشکدش جا از دانشکده مهندسیه..
با درساشون آشنای دارم..
فقط نگران همین بخشای طراحیاش بودم...
شما میدونید برای ارشد همه گرایش هاش باید تو کنکور ارشد اسکیس بکشن؟
یا فقط گرایش معماری-معماری؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *عمران هم زیاد محاسبات ریاضی نداره البته از معماری بیشتره..محاسبات ریاضی می خواین بیاین برق*


وای نه....
من همیون یه ذره که فهمیدم سخت افزار ارشدش تقریبا مث برقه ترسیدم..
برق واااقعا ریاضی زیاد میخواد...باید خیلی پر تلاش باشی...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اما اگه به محاسبات ریاضی علاقه مند هستید به نظرم عمران برید....


من از خدامه عمران برم...
اما دانشگاهش برام مهمه....
قبولی عمران دانشگاه فردوسی خیلی سخته!
متاسقانه دانشگاه فردوسی گرایش نقشه برداریشو نداره وگرنه من اون گرایش بیشتر از عمران-عمران دوست دارم!

----------


## raponzel

اگه میخای بری دانشگاه فقط واسه عشق و حال برو معماری ولی اگه میخای واقعا درس بخونی معماری نری بهتره چون خیلی اشباع شده واسه دخترا فقطم باید نقاشی بکشین و ماکت درست کنین هیچ درس سختی هم ندارین
اگه نقاشیت خوب نیس از حالا کلاس نقاشی اینا برو چون صدردصد به مشکل بر میخوری

----------


## Alfredo

*تو دانشگاه طراحی رو بهشون یاد میدن..این تفکر خیلی سطحیه به نظر من که بگین نقاشی ضعیفه به مشکل بر می خورن  !!!!!!مثل اینهکه بگین کسی که تو دبیرستان مغناطیس رو ضعیفه برق نره..چه ربطی داره؟ اون استاد بوق نیست که..آموزش میده..معماری نقاشی نیست..طراحیه...فرق دارن اینا با هم*

*بفرمایین...تاثیر هر دروس در ارشد گروه معماری..شماره هر عدد برابر شماره ستونه..عدد توی هر ستون هم ضریبه اون درسه*

----------


## Alfredo

*فقط برای معماری داخلی نیاز به اسکیس معماری داخلی هست اونم با ضریب 5
برای مهندسی معماری اسکیس معماری با ضریب 5 و برای بازسازی پس از سانحه اسکیس معماری با ضریب 2*

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> *تو دانشگاه طراحی رو بهشون یاد میدن..این تفکر خیلی سطحیه به نظر من که بگین نقاشی ضعیفه به مشکل بر می خورن  !!!!!!مثل اینهکه بگین کسی که تو دبیرستان مغناطیس رو ضعیفه برق نره..چه ربطی داره؟ اون استاد بوق نیست که..آموزش میده..معماری نقاشی نیست..طراحیه...فرق دارن اینا با هم*
> 
> *بفرمایین...تاثیر هر دروس در ارشد گروه معماری..شماره هر عدد برابر شماره ستونه..عدد توی هر ستون هم ضریبه اون درسه*


ازتون خیلی سپاسگزارم....

----------


## Alfredo

*البته برای معماری منظر هم اسکیس هست یا ضریب 5*

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> *فقط برای معماری داخلی نیاز به اسکیس معماری داخلی هست اونم با ضریب 5
> برای مهندسی معماری اسکیس معماری با ضریب 5 و برای بازسازی پس از سانحه اسکیس معماری با ضریب 2*


سپاس از راهنماییتون..
گرایش های ارشد معماری برام خیلی جالبن...

----------


## raponzel

> *تو دانشگاه طراحی رو بهشون یاد میدن..این تفکر خیلی سطحیه به نظر من که بگین نقاشی ضعیفه به مشکل بر می خورن  !!!!!!مثل اینهکه بگین کسی که تو دبیرستان مغناطیس رو ضعیفه برق نره..چه ربطی داره؟ اون استاد بوق نیست که..آموزش میده..معماری نقاشی نیست..طراحیه...فرق دارن اینا با هم*
> 
> *بفرمایین...تاثیر هر دروس در ارشد گروه معماری..شماره هر عدد برابر شماره ستونه..عدد توی هر ستون هم ضریبه اون درسه*


دیدم دوستامو که میگم هرکی طراحیش ضیعف باشه تو این رشته به مشکل بر میخوره

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> اگه میخای بری دانشگاه فقط واسه عشق و حال برو معماری ولی اگه میخای واقعا درس بخونی معماری نری بهتره چون خیلی اشباع شده واسه دخترا فقطم باید نقاشی بکشین و ماکت درست کنین هیچ درس سختی هم ندارین
> اگه نقاشیت خوب نیس از حالا کلاس نقاشی اینا برو چون صدردصد به مشکل بر میخوری


نه برا عشق و حال که نمیرم..
من دوست دارم تو آینده بتونم کار کنم....
برای همینم نگرانم و دوست دارم بتونم تو اون رشته ادامه تحصیل بدم...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دیدم دوستامو که میگم هرکی طراحیش ضیعف باشه تو این رشته به مشکل بر میخوره


این دوستاتون که میگید ارشد چه گرایشی رو ادامه دادن؟
معماری-معماری یا معماری منظر قبول دارم سخته..اما تو ارشد بیشتر با نرم افزار کار میکنن تا کار دست..درست نمیگم؟
من با نرم افزارای نقشه کشی بلدم کارکنم...!

----------


## raponzel

> نه برا عشق و حال که نمیرم..
> من دوست دارم تو آینده بتونم کار کنم....
> برای همینم نگرانم و دوست دارم بتونم تو اون رشته ادامه تحصیل بدم...


خیلی از بچه هایی که میرن معماری بعدش پشیمون میشن چون توش اصن درس نداره فقط باید ماکت درست کنی و نقاشی کنی

----------


## raponzel

> نه برا عشق و حال که نمیرم..
> من دوست دارم تو آینده بتونم کار کنم....
> برای همینم نگرانم و دوست دارم بتونم تو اون رشته ادامه تحصیل بدم...
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> این دوستاتون که میگید ارشد چه گرایشی رو ادامه دادن؟
> ...


این نرم افزارا تو عمرانم ازشون استفاده میشه
دوست ارشدی نداشتم کارشناسی بودن

----------


## Alfredo

> دیدم دوستامو که میگم هرکی طراحیش ضیعف باشه تو این رشته به مشکل بر میخوره


*خب منم دوستایی داشتم که مداد گرفتن رو بلد نبودن ولی جزو معدل الف های رشته معماری هستن و طراحیشون الان حرفه ایه*

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> خیلی از بچه هایی که میرن معماری بعدش پشیمون میشن چون توش اصن درس نداره فقط باید ماکت درست کنی و نقاشی کنی


اون بستگی به روحیات طرف داره دیگه!
همین دیروز یکیو دیدم از مکانیک فردوسی تغییر رشته داده رفت معماری!
البته من خیلیم ذوق و شوقی برای کارای هنری ندارم..
اما خیلی چیزا تو دانشگاه و بعد یکم آشنایی با رشته ممکنه نظر آدمو عوض کنه...اینطور نیست؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> این نرم افزارا تو عمرانم ازشون استفاده میشه
> دوست ارشدی نداشتم کارشناسی بودن


من با رشته عمران کاملا آشنایی دارم...
از بس که دنبالش بودم...
به هر حال سپاس از راهنماییتون...

----------


## raponzel

> *خب منم دوستایی داشتم که مداد گرفتن رو بلد نبودن ولی جزو معدل الف های رشته معماری هستن و طراحیشون الان حرفه ایه*


والا بعید میدونم یه همچین چیزی باشه بجز چن تا دانشگاه خوب تو ایران دیگه بقیه دانشگاها سرسری درس میدن میان سرکلاس میگن فردا برین فلان ساختمونو بکشین بیارین چیزی یادشون نمیدن

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> *خب منم دوستایی داشتم که مداد گرفتن رو بلد نبودن ولی جزو معدل الف های رشته معماری هستن و طراحیشون الان حرفه ایه*


شاید خیلی چیزا تو دانشگاه وضعیتو به نفع ادم تغییر بده...
من خیلی از بچه های معماریو دیدم که عاشق رشتشون...
آخه بعدا هم که فارغ تحصیل میشن دامنه کاراشون خیلی وسیعه..
حتما احتیاج ندارن نقشه ساختمون بکشن!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> والا بعید میدونم یه همچین چیزی باشه بجز چن تا دانشگاه خوب تو ایران دیگه بقیه دانشگاها سرسری درس میدن میان سرکلاس میگن فردا برین فلان ساختمونو بکشین بیارین چیزی یادشون نمیدن


منم که گفتم دانشگاه برام خیلی مهمه...
دانشگاه فردوسی دانشکده معماریش سطحش خوبه...

----------


## Alfredo

> والا بعید میدونم یه همچین چیزی باشه بجز چن تا دانشگاه خوب تو ایران دیگه بقیه دانشگاها سرسری درس میدن میان سرکلاس میگن فردا برین فلان ساختمونو بکشین بیارین چیزی یادشون نمیدن


*باشه شما بعید بدون*

----------


## raponzel

> اون بستگی به روحیات طرف داره دیگه!
> همین دیروز یکیو دیدم از مکانیک فردوسی تغییر رشته داده رفت معماری!
> البته من خیلیم ذوق و شوقی برای کارای هنری ندارم..
> اما خیلی چیزا تو دانشگاه و بعد یکم آشنایی با رشته ممکنه نظر آدمو عوض کنه...اینطور نیست؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اخه معماری خیلی بارشته های مهندسی فرق میکنه
بعضی وقتام کارشون خیلی سخته ما که ترم اول بودیم چون درسامون اسون بود اکثرا بیکار بودیم ولی اونا 24ساعته کار میکردن ماکت میساختن و ....

----------


## raponzel

> *باشه شما بعید بدون*


چرا میزنی

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> اخه معماری خیلی بارشته های مهندسی فرق میکنه
> بعضی وقتام کارشون خیلی سخته ما که ترم اول بودیم چون درسامون اسون بود اکثرا بیکار بودیم ولی اونا 24ساعته کار میکردن ماکت میساختن و ....


من عااااشق رشته شما هستم...
نقشه برداری....
اما متاسفانه دانشگاه فردوسی کارشناسیشو نداره...
و تو دانشگاه های خوب هم فقط تهران و خواجه نصیر داره که خب بیشترم تهرانیا قبول میشن...:yahoo (19):

----------


## Alfredo

> چرا میزنی


*نزدم.شما با لحن زدن خوندین*

----------


## raponzel

> من عااااشق رشته شما هستم...
> نقشه برداری....
> اما متاسفانه دانشگاه فردوسی کارشناسیشو نداره...
> و تو دانشگاه های خوب هم فقط تهران و خواجه نصیر داره که خب بیشترم تهرانیا قبول میشن...:yahoo (19):


رشته ما عااالیه  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی خب  تا دانشگاه بیشتر تو ایران این رشته رو ندارن شمام که مشهدی دانشگاهاش نداره اینو

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

کسی میدونه اگه یه نفر کارشناسی عمران-عمران بخونه، ارشد میتونه بره تو گرایشای عمران-نقشه برداری کنکور بده؟
مثل کارتوگرافی  یا سنجش از دور البته،نه اون خیلی تخصصیاش!!!

----------


## raponzel

> *نزدم.شما با لحن زدن خوندین*


من همیشه پستاتو با لحن زدن میخونم یکم اروم باش

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> رشته ما عااالیه 
> ولی خب  تا دانشگاه بیشتر تو ایران این رشته رو ندارن شمام که مشهدی دانشگاهاش نداره اینو


میدونم عااالیه...
منم عاشقشم..
اول سال همه تلاشم برا این بود که خواجه نصیر نقشه برداری قبول شم...
اما قبولیارو دیدم که بیشتر بچه های تهران قبول میشن و شهرستانای دیگه هم پسراو البته رتبه های خیلی بالا...

----------


## raponzel

> کسی میدونه اگه یه نفر کارشناسی عمران-عمران بخونه، ارشد میتونه بره تو گرایشای عمران-نقشه برداری کنکور بده؟
> مثل کارتوگرافی  یا سنجش از دور البته،نه اون خیلی تخصصیاش!!!


فک نکنم نقشه برداری یه رشته کاملا جداییه از عمران خیلی از درسایی که ما میخونیم و اونا ندارن مام هیچوق از نقشه نمیتونیم بریم عمران

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> فک نکنم نقشه برداری یه رشته کاملا جداییه از عمران خیلی از درسایی که ما میخونیم و اونا ندارن مام هیچوق از نقشه نمیتونیم بریم عمران


رشته شما تو ارشد خیلی سخت تر از عمرانیاشت..
جالبیش اینه فردوسی ارشدشو داره هاااا!کارشناسی نداره...:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------


## raponzel

> رشته شما تو ارشد خیلی سخت تر از عمرانیاشت..
> جالبیش اینه فردوسی ارشدشو داره هاااا!کارشناسی نداره...:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):


ئه ارشدو داره؟چه جالب
ما کارشناسیمونم سخت تر از عمرانیاس بعد معماری اسون ترین رشته عمرانه

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> ئه ارشدو داره؟چه جالب
> ما کارشناسیمونم سخت تر از عمرانیاس بعد معماری اسون ترین رشته عمرانه


آره ارشد نقشه برداری داره...

----------


## Alfredo

> من همیشه پستاتو با لحن زدن میخونم یکم اروم باش


*خب این مشکل شماست *

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

از کمک هر دوی شما بی نهایت سپاسگزارم....

فکر میکنم کم کم بتونم درمورد معماری تصمیم بگیرم..

----------


## Alfredo

> کسی میدونه اگه یه نفر کارشناسی عمران-عمران بخونه، ارشد میتونه بره تو گرایشای عمران-نقشه برداری کنکور بده؟
> مثل کارتوگرافی  یا سنجش از دور البته،نه اون خیلی تخصصیاش!!!


*بله میشه...از سال 91 به اینور هرکسی با هر مدرک کارشناسی می تونه تو رشته دیگه کنکور بده ولی خب طبیعتا باید درس های ضریب داری که متفاوت هست رو بلد باشین تا بتونین رتبه مورد نیاز رو بیارین*

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> *بله میشه...از سال 91 به اینور هرکسی با هر مدرک کارشناسی می تونه تو رشته دیگه کنکور بده ولی خب طبیعتا باید درس های ضریب داری که متفاوت هست رو بلد باشین تا بتونین رتبه مورد نیاز رو بیارین*


این یه فرض خیلییی دیگه بعید بود!
سپاس..

----------


## Alfredo

> این یه فرض خیلییی دیگه بعید بود!
> سپاس..


*فرض؟ این قانون سال 91 تصویب شده..اگه دوباره بعد از سال 91 برش داشتن اطلاع ندارم..*

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> *فرض؟ این قانون سال 91 تصویب شده..اگه دوباره بعد از سال 91 برش داشتن اطلاع ندارم..*


نهههه..
اینکه من این کارو بکنم....!

----------

